# KONA BLAST build-up (After reading MTBR for years, this is my first post)



## SLNY (Sep 27, 2009)

I bought the frame with stock fork and bought all the parts on 
Ebay patiently waiting for the right price. 6 months later, this is what I have:

*2008 KONA BLAST Project * 
I wrote what would be the stock parts in the parenthesis - for comparison.

*Fork Brand & Model: RockShox Dart 2 w/turnkey, 100mm travel * 
(RockShox Dart 2 w/turnkey, 100mm travel)
*Brake Set: Avid BB7 levers and Disc brakes *
(Hayes MX-4 disc brakes, Avid FR-5 front/Avid FR- 5 rear levers)
*Shift Levers: SRAM X.0 Twist Shifters * (Shimano Alivio)
*Grips: IDO Rogue w/ Lock Jaw * (Kona Race Light) 
*Front Derailleur: Shimano XT FD-M750 * (Shimano Acera)
*Rear Derailleur: SRAM X.9 * (Shimano Deore)
*Crankset: Race Face - Ride XC * (FSA Alpha Drive Exo, 22/32/42 teeth)
*Pedals: Kona Jackshit with replaceble pins * (Wellgo LU-A9)
*Bottom Bracket: Race Face X-Type * (FSA Powerdrive)
*Casssette/Rear Cogs: Shimano SLX HG80 9 Speed, 11-34 teeth * (8-speed, 11 - 32 teeth)
*Chain: Shimano XT CH-HG93 * (Shimano HG40)
*Seatpost: Rae Face - Deus XC * (Kona Thumb)
*Saddle: WTB Speed V Sport SE * (WTB Speed V Sport SE)
*Handlebar: Race Face - Evolve DH * (Kona Aluminum Riser)
*Handlebar Stem: Race Face - Atlas AM * (Kona Control)
*Headset: FSA * (FSA) 
*Wheel Hubs: Shimano HB M475 for front and rear * (Front: KK Disc, Rear: Shimano M475 disc)
*Rims: WTB Dual Duty * (Alex ACE-18)
*Tires: Michelin Country Trail TS 26x2.0 * (26 x 2.10" Maxxis Ignitor)

My total cost? Well, lets just say I could have bought a New Kona Blast with a 1 year Warranty. And saved a lot of time. Instead i saved some money (I did spend less than a new Kona Blast). But I spent a lot of time on research, chasing after parts on Ebay. Originally i was just going to swap the parts from a Trek 4500. But instead, I parted out and sold the Trek 4500 (I kept only the wheels). All parts I bought were either lightly used, take offs from a new bike, or new on clearance. 30 to 60% savings on most parts.

I think that in the end I will have a mid-level bike (equal to a $1400 bike), for less than the price of an entry level bike. I did spend a lot of time on this. I did learn a lot. I enjoyed the process and can't wait to ride it.

In case you want to know what I plan to do with it: Just XC. No DH. No Racing. My Dahon Jack is for commuting. This bike will be for out of town rides. Fire Trails, hard pack, gravel, some rocky stuff.

I am writing this because I got everything now. And before I do the finals (wire it up)... is there anything you guys want to comment on? Suggestions?

(Pictures coming soon!!)


----------



## cth978 (Feb 9, 2009)

I tried reading the whole thing I really did but then I just skipped down to the set up. Looks like a good set-up from the stock parts to the ones you have now. 

Definitly post some pics when its all complete


----------



## krott5333 (Aug 6, 2009)

i read all that and no pics? 

blah


----------



## SLNY (Sep 27, 2009)

I know you want your bike porn.
Pictures are coming soon!


----------



## Lambdamaster (Nov 5, 2008)

there's some, uh, interesting parts choices.. I dunno about equal to a $1400 bike though.. maybe if you swapped to an acceptable fork


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

Whenever you get some money you might as well put a very nice fork on the bike. It has nice parts almost everywhere else.


----------



## SLNY (Sep 27, 2009)

Yeah, I mean ($1400 class) when I'm done, with a "real" fork. 

Trying not to pay full price for a premium fork is hard. Most used or take off forks have cut steering tubes that are too short for this frame. So many people cut their tubes to 7"! I need at least 8 1/2"

I'm seriously thinking of rigid carbon (like White Brs or Exotic). I truly hate the frontal weight of suspension forks. I want something under 3lbs. Honestly, I'd even go with a Surly Instigator instead of Rock Shox Dart 2. 

But I'll ride this for the next few months, and see what i find over the winter.

Any fork recommendations?


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

SLNY said:


> Yeah, I mean ($1400 class) when I'm done, with a "real" fork.
> 
> Trying not to pay full price for a premium fork is hard. Most used or take off forks have cut steering tubes that are too short for this frame. So many people cut their tubes to 7"! I need at least 8 1/2"
> 
> ...


I've seen fox f80, 80 mm of travel, forks around 300 dollars before. It was on pricepoint at the end of the year. I use that fork and I like it a lot. I haven't seen it near that price since then. I looked on pricepoint and they weren't cheap. Here on mtbr classifieds I saw them for around 250 up to 350 dollars roughly. Most were in the middle of that range. I haven't ridden many other forks, but I know my entry level fork doesn't compare to my fox. I'm sure someone who has ridden more forks could tell you the differences, if any, between them. Mine is stiff and durable so I have no complaints.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

Good looking bike so far. Congrats on the build.


----------



## SLNY (Sep 27, 2009)

*2008 Kona Blast Project: September 2009*



I got it all together yesterday and took it for a test ride in Central Park. You're only allowed to ride on pavement there. So riding the knobby tires was a drag. Not sure when I'll be able to go out the the country next. So, I'm going to switch to smooth tires so I can break it in - in the city - while the weather is still good.

Yeah, the Dart is like riding on water. I can only ride it locked. I found a Rock Shox Tora SL (Spring Coiled with PopLock Remote). About two notches up from the Dart. I got a good price on it (less than $150). I will put that on this weekend. So, I'll post those pics when ready. If the Tora doesn't work for me, I'll go to rigid. I am seriously thinking about a Salsa CroMoto or Kona P2.

Comments and criticism welcomed.


----------



## SLNY (Sep 27, 2009)

*2008 Kona Blast Project: October 2009*

*Frame: * 2008 Kona Blast 
*Frame Construction: * TIG-welded
*Frame Tubing Material: * Kona All Mountain Butted Aluminum
*Frame Size: *19"

*Fork Brand & Model:* Rock Shox Tora SL Coil with PopLock Remote 
*Brake Set: * Avid BB7 levers and Disc brakes 
*Shift Levers: * SRAM X.0 Twist Shifters 
*Grips: * ODI Rogue Grips w/ Lock Jaw 
*Front Derailleur:* Shimano XT FD-M750 
*Rear Derailleur: * SRAM X.9 
*Crankset: * Race Face - Ride XC 
*Pedals: * Kona Jackshit with replaceble pins 
*Bottom Bracket: * Race Face X-Type 
*Casssette/Rear Cogs:* Shimano SLX HG80 9 Speed, 11-34 teeth 
*Chain: * Shimano XT CH-HG93 
*Seatpost: * Race Face - Deus XC
*Saddle: * WTB Speed V Sport SE
*Handlebar: * Race Face - Evolve DH 
*Handlebar Stem: * Race Face - Atlas AM 
*Headset:* FSA 
*Wheel Hubs: * Shimano HB M475 for front and rear [/B]
*Skewers: * Shimano XT 
*Rims: * WTB Dual Duty 
*Tires: * Michelin Country Trail TS 26x2.0













[/UR


----------



## SLNY (Sep 27, 2009)

You guys asked for pictures, and here you have them. But now you won't say anything. : (

Well, anyway... I put slick tires on it and have been ridding it in the city for the past week. Yes, the Tora fork vs Dart2 fork makes a huge difference. I'm very happy with my build. Everything is in order. And feels very good. I want to keep riding all the time. I still have to take it out to the mountains. We'll see if the "no so cold weather" stays around some weekend. 

BTW...
- X.0 twist shifters are a dream.
- The ODI short lock-on grips with the twist shifters makes it even more perfect. HIGHLY RECOMMENDED!


----------



## Texico (Feb 23, 2009)

Dude, that frame is awesome. It's almost the same color as my car, maybe just a little bit lighter. I'm definitely diggin' the bike.


----------



## Chip73 (Oct 18, 2009)

I did the same thing a few years back with my Schwinn S96.1 and doing it again with a 2000 Rockhopper FSR. Looks great and what you learned in the process is priceless. Just looking at the pictures are you able to shift into the top gear? Chain looks a tad short, your rear D is stretched big time.


----------



## jahkneefive (Sep 8, 2009)

glad to see you trashed that d2 fork!!! any reason you chose grip shifts or triggers?


----------



## impulse2009 (Oct 2, 2009)

Nice bike, I like it


----------



## DeepseaDebo (Oct 20, 2009)

I like the color, it will go well with mud


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

SLNY said:


> *Frame: * 2008 Kona Blast
> *Frame Construction: * TIG-welded
> *Frame Tubing Material: * Kona All Mountain Butted Aluminum
> *Frame Size: *19"
> ...




holy headset spacers batman!


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

b-kul said:


> holy headset spacers batman!


Couldn't have said it better myself. That really is the most spacers I have ever seen. Kind of awkward looking to me. Other than that looks like a good bike.


----------



## SLNY (Sep 27, 2009)

SHORT CHAIN
Chip73, Yeah, I saw that "D". And yes, I was concerned about the chain being short. Specially with the 11-34 cassette. So, I had the cable and chain installed by my LBS. Just to make sure it was kosher. He gave his blessings. I've been fine on top gear, though the BIG to BIG combo (42 front, 34 rear) is overkill in the city. I'll run a few more tests and let you know.

TWIST vs TRIGGERS
Jahkneefive, I'm not a trigger person. I've been a twist shift person for the past 10 years. For me its more like looking at an analog clock vs a digital clock. Just looking at a number is too abstract for me. I get a better sense of where I am by looking at a dial. The only issues I have ever had with twist shifters are (1) the cheap plastic feel and construction - but that's not an issue with X.0 and (2) I hate how the regular grips that are NOT part of the shifters move around (because your hand is twisting all the time)... but this is not an issue with ODI lock on grips. I love it!

SPACERS
b-kul, I did not want to cut the steerer prematurely. So, I left all 10 inches on there. And I actually like it for city riding. Its a lot like my city bike (Dahon Jack which has and adjustable up-down NVO stem). Once I go off road I know I will have to cut or move the spaces up and the stem down.



DAHON JACK
I want to say that while I was without a mountain bike this past summer, I did ride the Dahon Jack on trails all Summer. Yup, with the slick Big Apple tires. And I truly enjoyed it. It was a lot of fun. So, I wanted to take some of the things I liked from the Jack to my Kona Blast build. Hardtail, twist shifters, geometry...

The entry level components on the Jack took a beating. It has X.4 r.d. an X.3 twist shifters which feel gooshy and slow (vs. crispy and quick). I can't complain abt the rigid fork, because I do like it a lot. I admit, I was trying to make things go wrong so I can strip it and rebuild it with upgrades. At the end of the Summer it just needed a tune-up. Geez! I did long for 2 or 3 speed chain rings (on some mountain hills). What I have done with the Kona Blast is that it does have the same fit and feel as the Jack (when I mount it)... but then the upgrades make it a better.

Travis Brown's Trek 69er HT
BTW...Here's another bike (one of many) I looked at for inspiration (check out the twist shifters and headset spacers): 
https://www.bikeradar.com/gear/article/pro-bike-travis-browns-trek-69er-ht-17335/


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

dont get me wrong its a sweet looking ride but the front end just look flat out silly.


----------



## SLNY (Sep 27, 2009)

b-kul said:


> dont get me wrong its a sweet looking ride but the front end just look flat out silly.


C'mon, you have to elaborate. I'm trying to learn from you guys. I want criticism, but you have to explain and back up your theories. Thanx!


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

SLNY said:


> C'mon, you have to elaborate. I'm trying to learn from you guys. I want criticism, but you have to explain and back up your theories. Thanx!


lol, idk how it performs because ive never ridden a stack that high but i would it think it puts you way to upright for agressive riding. probably good for the city but on the trials, i dont think it will be to awesome. but my main thing is just that a ten inch head tube just looks rediculous.


----------



## SLNY (Sep 27, 2009)

*City Mode*



This is what it looks like now, in city mode.
- The tires are Tioga TerraFirma 26x1.75 
- And I switched to plain (no logo) carbon fiber spacers.


----------



## SLNY (Sep 27, 2009)

b-kul said:


> lol, idk how it performs because ive never ridden a stack that high but i would it think it puts you way to upright for agressive riding. probably good for the city but on the trials, i dont think it will be to awesome. but my main thing is just that a ten inch head tube just looks rediculous.


Hey! you should try it before you knock it. : )

As as far as looks goes, I think its just that you're not used to it. I've seen higher stacks. And I don't believe when you guys say you haven't.

Also, If I wanted something conventional, I would have gone stock. Doing the build up allowed me to do exactly what I want and need. Or am I crazy for saying that?

Sheldon Brown likes it long:
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/handsup.html#threadless

Check out this stack:
http://www.nsmb.com/2790-gear-shots-49/


----------

